# Sightron red dot for Model 500 S&W? Rings?



## CO.500SW (May 21, 2006)

Would this be a good fit? Given the recoil of this round, I want to put a scope that can take recoil.

Also, I have a Warne base (I was enamored with the QD rings), but was kinda curious if there are any quick detach rings that would fit the 33mm Sightron scope. Haven't heard back from Sightron, S&W, etc.

I just bought the scope, if it won't work on the .500, the Buckmark just found a new toy.....

BTW, I've seen a lot of arguments about this gun. My take, if I'd have bought it a year later, I'd have bought the .460. The .460 is better suited for North American game. I'll be hunting elk in CO with it, and I've taken MO whitetail with it. The 275 gr Barnes XPB bullets can be loaded up to 2150 fps per the Hogdon website (no kidding!) Which is 200 fps slower than the Corbon 200gr .460. My hope: .30 saboted Barnes X bullets for the 500 S&W!!!!


----------

